
If the Olympics Were Held in Space: Dispatch from the Future of Extreme Sports - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/39/sport/if-the-olympics-were-held-in-space
======
zeristor
The Usborne Book of the Future (published in 1976) (0) had the Olympic Games
of 2020 being held at a Lunar base.

How I miss the future...

(0) - [http://usbornepublishing.tumblr.com/post/60362087283/it-
is-t...](http://usbornepublishing.tumblr.com/post/60362087283/it-is-the-
distant-future-the-year-2000)

